# Route traffic from one server to another server



## aiiR7 (Nov 21, 2013)

Good day dear community!

Right now we are trying to route the traffic from server A to server B; basically like we would use server B almost as a proxy-server. Is there any way we could archive achieve this? Any tips would be welcome.

Also, _if_ we managed to route the traffic, is there any way to trace back the IP address of server B, which is sending the traffic to server A, which is the actual proxy-server?

Greetings.


----------



## junovitch@ (Nov 22, 2013)

You'll have to be more specific, were it not for your mention of traffic going back to server A, I would say use a default route on server A pointed to sever B. However, your question suggests you want traffic to go back to server A on its way out. I don't get what you are trying to achieve with what you have asked.


----------

